# Ruger BSR9C



## jetlag4321 (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been researching pistols to use when I get my CHL. I came across the BSR9C. It seems to have everything I am looking for, ambidextrous, a manual safety, and small. All of those are critical for me since I am a lefty, I am not going to buy a pistol without a manual safety, and I am a small guy with small womany hands. Does any one have an opinion on this pistol? I haven't had any luck finding any reviews on it. That's making me kinda wonder about its reliability and accuracy.

If this isn't a good buy, then what do you guys recommend that fits what I want?






-"Keep your boogerhook off the bangswitch until you're ready to shoot!"


----------



## jetlag4321 (Feb 10, 2010)

I also just found the Ruger LC9. Any thoughts on that one?


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I own both! I LOVE them both. 
I would recommend the SR9c first off. Mostly for the fact it can hold 10+1 of 17+1 (regular / fullsize magizines).
It is not a big gun and for smaller hands fits well!
Ruger has been making some great guns!

Go try a SR9c out, you'll be happy :smt1099

Lateck,


----------



## jetlag4321 (Feb 10, 2010)

OP here. So reliability has been good with the SR9C? 

I would have to agree with your statement about Ruger firearms. I own several and they have far surpassed me expectations. especially the bear single 6 .22/.22 mag. i can consistently keep 60 yd shots within 5 inches using the regular .22 long rifle. most full length barreled .22 struggle at that same distance.


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

I can recommend the SR9c -- mine has been very accurate and reliable. Great gun and reasonably priced.

I had an LC9, and it just did not fit my hand as well, and for me the SR9c trigger is much better.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Each of my 2 sons own an SR9 and I have one in my collection as well. My shooting buddy that shoots USPSA with me carries an SR9c and absolutley loves it. He has a Kydex / leather IWB holster that hides and carries it very nicely. He is a shooter with many weapons and the means to have almost any gun he wants. For him to carry that gun is a pretty good endorsement in my opinion. He like to carry 9mm. The platform is sound and the gun is a good one. I have shot his 9c I like it too.

RCG


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

All I have to say is that I LOVE LOVE LOVE my SR9c. ZERO complaints, ZERO issues. Go for it!


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

*SR9c*

Do not hesitate, get an SR9c.... I own one in all black and it is one sweet gun. Accurate, dependable, just a very nice shooter. I have no problem trusting my life to this gun. You will not be sorry you bought it, it has a really nice trigger.


----------



## EricS (Apr 11, 2012)

The SR9c is one of my favorites.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

The SR9c is a fantatic firearm. I have one and up until very reciently carried it every day, love that gun! So what other gun found it's way into my carry lineup..........The SR40c:mrgreen: LOVE them both! Truly an excellent design! So now I rotate between the two in my line up. Mostly I carry the two SR's but there are others in my line up too:smt033
and my LCP is always with me no matter what, never leave home without it!


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have the KSR9 and the KSR9c. I love them both.


----------



## dbrow6272 (Nov 26, 2011)

I just went to the gun shop and purchased an SR9c. I have yet not been able to take the pistol from the store. I always get the usual delay. Common name and I have not taken the time to get a unique identifier number. In any case, I was extremely impressed with the build quality of this pistol. More so that the Sig P250 I wanted to purchase. This little Ruger just felt like it was made much better than the Sig. I can hardly wait to get the call to pick up my new gun and go out shooting with it.


----------



## stantheman1976 (Mar 26, 2012)

You won't go wrong with either. I liked both but didn't want to choose just one, so I bought the both.

The SR9c IWB is easily concealed and gives you plenty of rounds. The 10 round clip with the pinky extension gives just enough room to hold on comfortably. I have average size hands and it's nice and comfortable to hold. The same can be said for the LC9. Recoil is easy to handle on either.

The main advantage of the SR9c over the LC9 is the trigger. The DAO trigger on the LC9 takes more getting used to than the Glock style trigger on the SR9c.

I did have a couple light strikes my first range trip with the SR9c but it was within the first 50 rounds and before a proper cleaning after buying it new.


----------



## tjblue (Oct 4, 2012)

I really like my SR9C. It's a great gun!


----------

